# Mazda? Yes or no



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife has been looking at getting a new car recently. She is looking at the 2011 Mazda3 mainly. I'm a little skeptical because I remember being told that Mazda's are known for electrical problems, but that was years ago. Any input would be great. I just don't want to decide for her if I was given faulty info. Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would not let what you heard years ago Mazda's having problems influence you today.

BG


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Get the MazdaSpeed3.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

I rented one a year ago, the only issue I saw in the 3 days was the back seat belt kept pulling and wouldn't release. The victim was my 16 month old daughter whose baby seat started flipping over.

Other then that it drove fine.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Every manufacturer has had it's share of issues over the years.

I haven't been paying too close attention lately, but last I looked, the top manufacturers recently are Ford, Subaru and Honda.

Mazda makes a nice car from what I have seen. But, as with any car, issues can arise but with most reputable manufacturers, there are service bulletins and recall notices that are put out when these issues are found. You need to make sure you keep up on them.


----------



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I do realize that all manufacturers have had their problems. Also I know that vehicles will have parts break, this is unavoidable. I will definitely do some research and make a chioce based on what I find. 

And Gav I would love to put her in a Subaru or Ford but I don't think she would drive them.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Generally it goes like this

Japanese most reliable although there are exceptions
German best engines
American cant go around corners 

If you go Japanese I would recommend Honda.


----------



## Warborg (Oct 27, 2011)

I just got my first Japanese car this year...it's a Mitsubishi Outlander. Ran into a few other Mitsubishi owners after that sung high praises that they just don't break.

The dealers (repair/service) shop is clean and empty everytime I've seen it.


----------



## jb4e (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I'm partial to Toyota. I've put my 2 corollas through hell and they never let me down. I'm also one sided with American vehicles. Grew up in a strictly chevy/ GMC household.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

daughter bought a mazda3 in 2008 no problems have occurred with it


----------

